# Jar lid?



## bottediver (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello is there anyone that could tell me if this is a jar lid if not what is it?


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I guess it could be.  Sometimes glass things show up with out identity.  Since it is milk glass there were a lot of cosmetic containers for women, that would require caps like that.  RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 9, 2012)

I looks like an immerser. What are the dates on it? I see embossing I think.


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 9, 2012)

> immerser


 DISC IMMERSER TUDOR ROSE SNOWFLAKE MASON FRUIT JAR LID INSERT MILK GLASS ...

 Just found one for sale on this site: http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-823902/disc-immerser-tudor-rose-snowflake-mason-fruit-jar-lid-insert-milk-glass-1880s.html


----------



## bottediver (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info, the top has writing it says PATENTED, NOV,30, 1880 .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 10, 2012)

They were used and swapped around to more that a few jars. They also are sought after to complete a some jars so there is there is a demand even though they aren't that rare. 
 So many people don't ask the question and chuck it at a "what's it" so they can get rarer with time.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 15, 2012)

I've seen more than once people listing these on the 'bay as pickle bottle stoppers.


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 16, 2012)

Pickle pusher is a fruit jar term that has been in use for a long time.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2012)

I've seen 'em called "pickle compressors" too..


----------

